# Fish Kill ? Conroe



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Was cat fishing on Conroe Saturday and noticed quite a few dead fish floating. What really surprised me was the majority of the fish I identified were white bass about 4-5" long. 

I don't think I have caught a white bass on Conroe in 3-5 years. 

Anyone know what might have killed that many fish?

SSNJOHN


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

*?*

same thing on lake Houston. I had to clean the ramp of 12" cats before putting a few through my trailer tires. I was thinking maybe it has to do with all the rain run off and spring yard treatments some are putting on?


----------



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know TPWD has been stocking lakes and ponds lately. They stock fish about those sizes, whites and cats. Maybe just a result of that?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

ones I see have a weird looking fungus on them, seen many floating fish in my day but none that look like they are wearing a burlap sack.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Myself, and another 2 Cooler, Retired Hazmat, noticed that yesterday...we probably counted 35. I don't know how many others had already, drifted to shore. JMO, but these fish looked a bit large, for stocking. I too, noticed the growth, or bacteria. Maybe our county biologist, would know?


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Saw the same thing with the white bass on Conroe Saturday and was about to post about it. We also saw 5 or so that were still alive, but just slowly moving under the surface. From what I could see the live ones didn't have any fungus growing on them so maybe the fungus is an after product when they die??


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw over a hundred dead fish out there on Saturday as well.....but they weren't whites. I've caught 1 white bass there in the last 4 years. 

All the dead fish I saw were yellow bass.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I was thinking they might have been the sand bass or yellow bass, but I'm no expert on them. They were all on the smaller side.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We caught a big WB yesterday, that hadn't spawned yet, and I've caught two others, in the last 2 weeks. One male, and one female. Maybe they'll make a comeback. They used to be plentiful.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

That's some good news tbone!


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

I probably saw well over 100 dead and floating over the weekend. There would be up to 20 or so in coves that the wind was blowing into. What struck me as pecuilar was that they were all almost the same exact size. It leads me to believe that they were part of a stocking at some point and couldn't survive for some reason because it seemed to have zero variation in size or specie of dead floaters. Would love to hear the true reasoning/cause from a TPWD bioligist though. Here's a pic I snapped of few when I first started noticing the trend.


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw a few dead catfish 5-6 Friday when we went to Livingston by browders and a some bellow the ****. But my buddy Thomas caught a stringer full of illegal catfish there were none were over 9" long there were 16 on a new stringer. I was ****** off!!! I mean come one if your going to fish live by the laws!!!! SAD figure they were going to keep them then see the Game Warden and got scared!!! Wish they would have got caught!!


----------



## J-Fish (May 29, 2004)

How do we get that on the news and find the source? If it was on the coast they would be looking and talking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb123 (Mar 9, 2014)

I saw them also on Monday. They looked like white bass.


----------



## J-Fish (May 29, 2004)

I am just not familiar with fish kills in fresh water. Kind of scary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

this was in bent water yesterday. They are sand bass or hybrids, there are not any white bass in conroe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Sand bass and White bass are the same fish.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I did notice any fungus on the ones I observed. I do agree they were all about the same size and I speculate they were larger than what I believe TPWD stocks. Probably in the 4-5" range for the most part. 

I did notice a couple swimming slowly below the surface and not behaving like a normal white bass. 

SSNJOHN


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

Please see link below for explanation given to Seven Coves Bass Club from TPWD.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seven-Coves-Bass-Club/155265774497543


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

BassCatDrew said:


> Please see link below for explanation given to Seven Coves Bass Club from TPWD.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seven-Coves-Bass-Club/155265774497543


Sounds like BS, who knows what really killed them. Glad it was not more or bigger fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

fireman86 said:


> this was in bent water yesterday. They are sand bass or hybrids, there are not any white bass in conroe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are White Bass, in Conroe!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

They could be stocked hybrids. Seen several around my pier too. All about 5-7 inches. No yellow bellies like a sand bass or continuous lateral black lines like stripers. They are either white or hybrid bass.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Spooley said:


> They could be stocked hybrids. Seen several around my pier too. All about 5-7 inches. No yellow bellies like a sand bass or continuous lateral black lines like stripers. They are either white or hybrid bass.


Thats what I was thinking stocked hybrids. If they are TPW with add it to the stocking history on there fishing lake Conroe web site. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw them too. Sure looked like yellow bass to me . I think those fish were attacked by the hybrids. The hybrids rake through enormous schools of yellow bass. What prize do I win.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

I left a voice message with local Tpwd biologist about it. Have not heard back. I saw dozens of dead fish Monday. Did not notice any a couple days before that. Makes me a little concerned though.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Was on Lake Houston this past weekend and saw some dead wb but mostly what we saw were decent sized cats, about 1-2 lbs, dead with the brown fungus looking stuff on them. I initially thought the same as an earlier poster about spring runoff from treated lawns, but the fish were fairly consistent in size and poisoning would affect all sizes and species. The previous weekend there were almost no dead fish floating, so something triggered it: water temp, oxygen levels, etc. Weird though how it affects different species in different bodies of water. I'd like a little more of an educated answer than just speculation.


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

This weekend on Lake Houston at a boat ramp in Huffman....saw 5 or 6 nice catfish and a few old gaspergoo floating around. I was puzzled. Hope we find an explanation.


----------



## Rusty Lizard (Feb 26, 2014)

I was listening to the Outdoor Show (610AM) this morning and one of the Conroe Guides who is a regular said the kill is mainly yellow bass. He said it was an infection of the air bladder.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

The ones I saw where not yellow bass, whites or small hybrids


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Just glad its not the crappie and bass, catfish....I can live without the yellows and whites....


----------

